# Prop rec for 30hp Suzuki



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Talk to Powertech before buying stainless.


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

What prop did you decide to go with? I'm needing to reprop my 30hp zuke on my glide also.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2018)

I haven’t yet but planning on trying a powertech SCB 3 12. Otherwise I live in Texas and might see about Jack Forman. Powertech recommended the REB3 but every review I read is to much idle chatter.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2018)

But keep me posted as well. Love to know what works best for you.


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah I've got the stock aluminum on mine still now. It's pretty beat up I want to try something different. May buy 2 aluminum of different pitch and see which works better.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I wish someone would have told me to stay away from Solas.. My zuke 30 hated the 10.5x11p Amita 3. I'm running the Powertech SLR3 10.25x12 now and it seems like the magic bullet. 

Was very hesitant to try a SS prop after hearing about chatter issues but the slr3 is allegedly made for the zuke 30. It chatters a little at idle but goes away as soon as you touch the throttle at all.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

JohnG said:


> I haven’t yet but planning on trying a powertech SCB 3 12. Otherwise I live in Texas and might see about Jack Forman. Powertech recommended the REB3 but every review I read is to much idle chatter.


Yes that prop is a awful choice for those suzuki's. Good performer but the chatter is extremely bad. Mine chattered with anything stainless. The Ballistic prop wasn't bad but it lacks heavy cupping so it's not good jacked up.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ec-glide-prop-for-30suzuki.39151/#post-313770


----------

